# Forum Home Renovation Painting  DIY spray gun for paling AND picket fences?

## _kelly_

I posted a couple of weeks ago about painting my picket fence and I am so totally over it already that I am considering buying either a cheapie Ozito or Wagner spray gun from Bunnings to finish things off.  It has just been too time consuming (I have 20 metres of picket fence needing 3 coats - I've done one!).  Physically I am finding it tough because I am also doing my decking/pergola at the same time.  So I need a short cut!  :Biggrin:  
Can anyone suggest/recommend which sprayer is better for my dual purposes?  20 metres picket fencing & 250 metres paling fencing (6ft high). 
THANKS  :2thumbsup:  
BTW I particularly liked this warning on Wagner's website, presumably for us, the fairer sex  :Tongue:   

> Please note the Airless Power Sprayers are not suited for Spray Tan application.

----------


## Armers

just finished spraying my picket fence with a 10 year old Wagner... 3 coats... 30 mins a coat.. ~ 25-30 mtrs of fencing back and front....  
It did a damn good job... give me an hour or three and the photos will be up on my go to whoa http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/or...erboard-78087/ 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## nww1969

You see a few on ebay from time to time.
grays online auction have been selling some small airless ones.
I prefer the paint brush myself for durability.
Spraying past experiences don't seem to last as long,

----------


## Armers

> Spraying past experiences don't seem to last as long,

  10 years since the wagner was last used... so 10 years on the front fence at my old mans house...  we did take the time to prime the fence properly though  maybe that was a help? 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Master Splinter

Funny you should mention the spray tan thing...last time I was up at Surfer's, the (lucky) dude doing on-beach sunblock was using a CIG Little Beaver. (insert product name/usage jokes here). 
Since it's only a fence (no real difference between pickets/pailings for spray application), any of the $80ish cheapies should do it just fine...just check that they are ok with acrylics....and make sure you check the viscosity of the paint with the viscosity cup usually provided with them, otherwise it can be a bit splattery if it's too thick! 
The slowest part is refilling the paint container - doing up a big thinned batch in a 10 litre bucket and having something to help fill helps speed up this task (if you have one of those containers with a tap on the bottom....ideal!) 
Oh - overalls/old clothes and a decent face mask (just a paper filter, no need for a full on respirator) are a good idea!

----------


## _kelly_

Thanks guys...as usual you're the best  :2thumbsup: 
Off to Bunnys today before the Big Horsie Race.  Hope they have snags!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Strom

Hi Kelli.. 
Speaking from vast experience (15 years as a painting contractor) the $90.00 wagner/CIG they sell at bunnys (& elsewhere) will not effectively spray todays acrylics on what you are hoping to paint.
You will need to water the paint down far to much for these little guns to even attempt spraying this material.. 
To effectively spray acrylic on whatyou are hoping you will need a much larger airless sprayer alot of the bunnys stores do hire them..
And these machines pick up paint straight from the can/bucket (no need to be refilling the 1 liter pot under the gun).
And yes these are the machines you should not be using to spray tanning oil with. As they reach pressures up to 3000 psi (obviously not good in your blood stream).
My advice would be to hire one of these machines from a paint store or better yet supplier or repairer of these machines as they have a much better working knowledge of these machines and would be able to advise you on the proper workings of the machine (And obviously saftey aspects to).
Drop me a line if you need more help.. 
Good luck..  :2thumbsup:

----------


## _kelly_

:Shock:  well that blows because I went out and bought one today ,lol!  I guess if it doesn;t work as promised then I will ask for a refund.  Bunnings is fairly relaxed about returns I think.   
Weather not on my side this week but I will report back with my findings in a few  :Wink 1:

----------


## nww1969

Bunnings... ozito electric spraygun special $39.99 
Im not recommending this just saw it advertised very cheap.
My experience with ozito products could be better.

----------


## commodorenut

> .........Bunnings is fairly relaxed about returns I think.....

  I think once you've had paint in it, you won't be able to return it unless it has a manufacturing defect or fault. 
Based on the advice in this thread, I'd return it before even opening the box, and go with the suggestions made above.

----------


## purple girl

I just returned an Ozito cordless spray gun - hubby thought he was doing me a favour since I want to paint 27m of fence.  What a piece of c*** - wouldn't even spray water in a decent spray pattern - I rang Ozito in Melb to see if there was something I was doing wrong and the guy just came straight out and said 'take it back' - so I did!
the very helpful little man at Bunnies suggested that none of the cheaper spray guns will spray acrylic paint and that I should hire one - which I am off to do now.
I hope Kelly (above) had better luck
PG

----------


## Haveago1

I bought an Ozito sprayer on a punt as it looked cheap at $39.95 and I had some very detailed cornicing to paint in an area that would not be an overspray problem. Turned out to be worse than useless..... 
The guide states that water based paints should flow through the viscosity cup in '30 - 45 seconds'...after much frustration I tried straight water and it took much longer, more like 90 - 110 seconds to empty so what chance is there of ANY paint being suitable!!!

----------

